# Thanks Tex!



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

I just received an order of bandsets from Tex-Shooter, and man am I pleased. I decided to replace the original bands on my Scout as they were well worn. I attached a set of the LB2000 with the Flip Clips and took her out for a shoot :naughty:.

Right away I was amazed at the accuracy. I had been shooting at a 1 inch rubber grommet hanging from the catch-box from 30 feet with very little success. After replacing the bands I hit it 3 out of 8 shots! I cooled off some after that but was still shooting well.

I can't explain the difference unless it has to do with the pre-formed pouch. I just know that I am well pleased with the LB2000 bands! :king:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tex got GOOD stuff.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome, Have fun shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

way to go..keep shooting..eye on target..smooth release...soon you will be hitting it every time~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos. I like the LB2000 bands myself. -- Tex


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes sir! Those black band sets are sweet!

I bought 2 of each from Bill last fall. The first set I tried on my apple natural was the tan LA bands. Really liked 'em. When they were spent, I replaced with the black set, and wow !

I was on the second set of black LB2000, and shooting good,and even commented on such. Shouldn't have open my mouth! Next morning one band looked like it was chewed threw the middle. My cat?

Anyway put on the tan set, last ones,uhhh, going to have to order more, Tex. Bet which ones?

Good shootin,

Steve


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Tex is the man!


----------

